# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cosmarium obtusatum.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches seguimos con el tema de microbiología, esta vez os presento una alga verde de la familia Desmidiaceae.
Realmente no os puedo decir exactamente donde recogí la muestra debido que tenia cuatro o cinto botes llenos de agua y las fotos entre mezcladas unas con otra yo creo que es de una muestra recogida en un azud al final del otoño.

Las fotos.





El mundo microscópico del agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (29-ene-2015),REEGE (28-ene-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias Francisco, parece una fruta partida por la mitad.
Saludos.  :Smile:

----------

frfmfrfm (28-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias tocayo por el comentario, llevas toda la razón y no por evidente esta exenta de motivos, son dos mitades simétricas, uno de los motivos es para mejorar su flotación esto conlleva la mejora en la recepción de la luz solar.
Nada en la naturaleza es por casualidad.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (29-ene-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas subo una última foto en negativo para que podamos tener otra nueva visión de esta microalga.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (29-ene-2015),Jonasino (30-ene-2015),Los terrines (29-ene-2015),willi (29-ene-2015)

----------

